# Ice fishing is almost here



## motorhead99999 (Nov 5, 2019)

who else is excited to winterize there boats and do some ice fishing. What do you target?


----------



## Lionsfan (Nov 16, 2019)

1* here this morning. I'll get my gear out today and get things ready to go. Last year I was out the last weekend of November, and it looks like this year it might happen too. Bluegills, bluegills and more bluegills!


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 16, 2019)

Lionsfan said:


> 1* here this morning. I'll get my gear out today and get things ready to go. Last year I was out the last weekend of November, and it looks like this year it might happen too. Bluegills, bluegills and more bluegills!


We had 10 here A lot of the small ponds are froze over now. Last year I got on just before Christmas. I’m gonna do a a lot of walleye fishing this winter. Actually did a lot of walleye fishing all year this year


----------



## Lionsfan (Nov 16, 2019)

I've certainly invested my share of time and money on walleye madness. However, I discovered last year that I'm getting older. I don't seem to have that need anymore for racing to my spot in the pre-dawn darkness fumbling around with frozen tip-ups. I don't miss toughing out those windy, snowy, frozen evenings because you just know they're gonna turn on during that magical ten minute window. I also don't miss that 8" lazer hand auger that I gave to a strapping young buck last winter, I really like that new 6" and I might even go down to a 5".


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 16, 2019)

Lionsfan said:


> I've certainly invested my share of time and money on walleye madness. However, I discovered last year that I'm getting older. I don't seem to have that need anymore for racing to my spot in the pre-dawn darkness fumbling around with frozen tip-ups. I don't miss toughing out those windy, snowy, frozen evenings because you just know they're gonna turn on during that magical ten minute window. I also don't miss that 8" lazer hand auger that I gave to a strapping young buck last winter, I really like that new 6" and I might even go down to a 5".


I won a 6 inch pistol bit which is one for a screw gun and love it. Never use my Eskimo gas auger again


----------



## MechanicMatt (Nov 19, 2019)

Crappie, they are the best little tasting buggers ever.


----------



## Lionsfan (Nov 20, 2019)

I like crappiest too, lots of fun if you can get on them.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Nov 20, 2019)

Iv never really gotten into crappies during the winter. I catch them but there’s a difference between catching and getting into them lol. Every year I fish black lake ny for a week in May. That’s when I get into the crappie. Two or three people in the boat limiting out on paper platers everyday


----------



## Lionsfan (Jan 26, 2020)

Time for an update. Between the unseasonably warm weather and my work schedule, I've only been out a handful of times this year. I did get out for a bit yesterday afternoon and manage to catch a mixed bag of gills and crappies so the wife and I could pig out for lunch today.


----------



## motorhead99999 (Jan 26, 2020)

SAme with weather and time here. I have been out twice. Once on delta lake caught a three walleye and 6 pike which is good for two guys on there and a local pond with the kids and caught a bunch of perch and 8-10 largemouth.


----------



## esshup (Feb 4, 2020)

30 miles S of the southern Mi. border in Indiana. Half of the ice on my 1 ac pond melted today......


----------



## alleyyooper (Feb 5, 2020)

Have had ice on my pond on and off all winter. Base of the thumb, stuff never did get safe. I thought it looked safe once but when the 50 pound dog broke thru decided it wasn't safe at all.

 Al


----------



## motorhead99999 (Feb 5, 2020)

Took my son and daughter to a kid and adult tournament last weekend. My daughter god largest perch for the kids class and my son got largest pickerel for the second weigh in. I got largest perch for the day for adult class. Normally I don’t weigh anything in and just give them to the kids but I couldn’t turn down 200$ on a 14” perch. 
A lot of the conservation clubs around me to kids derby’s and do three weigh ins. Each kids that wins a weigh in gets a trophy and a gift out of a tote which consists of ice fishing gear. After they do the six kids for weigh in classes they all get in a line and each kids gets to pick something out of the tote wether they weighed a fish in or not. So every kids gets something. 

This year is killing these clubs around me because of no ice. Or ice coming and going. Another thing in ny is there trying to outlaw any fishing or hunting tournaments which is what a lot of these clubs live on. If you get caught in or having a competition it’s a serious problem that can result in jail time. I haven’t heard anything on it in a while but I’m sure it will happen in ny. To many liberals running ny.


----------

